# Problème stéréo sur HomePod original



## Banditis29 (17 Août 2021)

Salut tout le monde,

je viens vers vous car j’ai un soucis avec mes HomePod originaux (pas mini, bien qu’il y en ai aussi, mais qui ne causent pas de soucis, bref!)

J’ai deux HomePod en stéréo, et je dois quasiment deux à trois fois par semaine en réinitialiser un pour que la stéréo se remette en marche.

Parfois la lecture ne se lance que sur un seul HomePod, parfois il s’allume mais pas de sons… Donc je débranche et je reste appuyer jusqu’à avoir le cercle rouge. Ensuite il se reconnecte!
Suis-je le seul à avoir ce soucis?

‘merci à tous


----------



## Icloud92 (17 Août 2021)

Moi aussi que de PB sur le HomePod, coupure de son intempestif  et comme apple à arrêter le HomePod j'ai revendu le mien car j'allais de soucis en soucis, je suis partie sur du sonos !!


----------



## Banditis29 (17 Août 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Moi aussi que de PB sur le HomePod, coupure de son intempestif  et comme apple à arrêter le HomePod j'ai revendu le mien car j'allais de soucis en soucis, je suis partie sur du sonos !!


J’avoue y avoir pensé! Mais je vis à tahiti, et j’ai ramené ça de France, donc c’était un budget, et j’aimerais que ça marche… Mais je vais probablement passer sur du sonos également…


----------



## iBaby (18 Août 2021)

On a traité ce sujet plusieurs fois depuis la sortie des HomePod (2018) = 

routeur routeur routeur routeur routeur routeur

Et ça va beaucoup mieux avec que sans, j’en parle depuis ma propre expérience à domicile et d’après deux autres exemples autour de moi.


----------



## Banditis29 (19 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> On a traité ce sujet plusieurs fois depuis la sortie des HomePod (2018) =
> 
> routeur routeur routeur routeur routeur routeur
> 
> Et ça va beaucoup mieux avec que sans, j’en parle depuis ma propre expérience à domicile et d’après deux autres exemples autour de moi.


Merci pour ta réponse. Je n’ai pas vu de sujet en lien avec mon problème. Auriez-vous un post à me conseiller?

edit: j’ai parcouru un peu le forum, et je vois ce dont vous parlez. J’ai déjà changé mon routeur pour un wifi 6, bon c’est un honor et pas du Netgear, mais il semblait très bien


----------



## iBaby (19 Août 2021)

Rien en particulier à conseiller. Juste de mettre un routeur en coupant le wifi de la box et en créant un nouveau réseau. J’ai aucune connaissance particulière, juste l’expérience que le routeur règle les problèmes de HomePod stéréo. J’ai un Google Nest wifi qui fait ça bien (sans répéteur) dans mon appart avec une Livebox Sosh en Fibre. Chez ma mère dans une maison où il y a deux HomePod mini en stéréo depuis peu, le routeur Netgear AC1000 WiFi Router Model R6080 a réglé les problèmes de coupures et déconnexion qui se présentaient avec l’adsl de Sosh. Il semble que les HomePod stéréo soient très sensibles et nécessitent un réseau très stable. Actuellement, et depuis que j’ai mis ce Google Nest wifi, je n’ai plus eu aucune déconnexion ni aucun bug sur mes HomePod (pareil chez ma mère).


----------



## Banditis29 (19 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Rien en particulier à conseiller. Juste de mettre un routeur en coupant le wifi de la box et en créant un nouveau réseau. J’ai aucune connaissance particulière, juste l’expérience que le routeur règle les problèmes de HomePod stéréo. J’ai un Google Nest wifi qui fait ça bien (sans répéteur) dans mon appart avec une Livebox Sosh en Fibre. Chez ma mère dans une maison où il y a deux HomePod mini en stéréo depuis peu, le routeur Netgear AC1000 WiFi Router Model R6080 a réglé les problèmes de coupures et déconnexion qui se présentaient avec l’adsl de Sosh. Il semble que les HomePod stéréo soient très sensibles et nécessitent un réseau très stable. Actuellement, et depuis que j’ai mis ce Google Nest wifi, je n’ai plus eu aucune déconnexion ni aucun bug sur mes HomePod (pareil chez ma mère).


Ok ça marche, merci pour ton aide


----------



## Banditis29 (11 Décembre 2021)

Banditis29 a dit:


> Ok ça marche, merci pour ton aide


Je viens de passer sur un système orbi de Netgear. Et effectivement, plus aucun soucis à déplorer pour le moment. Merci pour le coup de main


----------

